
Beware, Humans. The Era of Automation Software Has Begun  - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/28/beware-humans-the-era-of-automation-software-has-begun/?ref=technology
======
rizzn
Some of my favorite startups these days are LaaS (L for Labor) companies like
Crowdflower.

